# b13 + qr25de



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Does anyone know is a qr25de would fit with the stock motor mounts into a 94 xe? Anyone have any info on this beyond the mounts besides from anything can be done with alot of money. I figure if the B15 SR motor mounts are the same as the B13 SR motor mounts there is a remote chance it might fit. I personally do not think so but if there is anyone who could enlighten me to this topic I would be thankful. Thanks guys, im posting this for a buddy of mine at www.northwestnissans.com

-Mike Murphy


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

http://northwestnissans.com/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12069


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Here's one... 

Crazy-Mart says a friend did it on an nx2000 with a shot motor. Since this car has the same B13 chassis, if it is possible here, it should be possible there... I've eyeballed the engine, and it actually appears to have a similar or smaller footprint than the SR20, so weight is porbably a non-issue, too (besides, the QR25 is hollow, thus lighter)...

to get more info, I'm afraid you'll have to contact the poster and/or owner... the owner hasn't been around for the LONGEST TIME and only registered to post about the car... the guy who originally posted the thread, *Crazy-Mart*, is a regular on the boards and something of a mod/turbo freak... try contacting him...

good luck!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> besides, the QR25 is hollow, thus lighter


Say what?

Show me an engine that's NOT hollow...


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

bahearn I think he is refering to the fact that its an open deck design, among other things. Anyways, back on topic,

thank you niky for your time and effort, I will forward the contact.

anyone else with info on this?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

welcome... but so far, that's the only solid info on this topic that's been posted on these forums... if you find anything elsewhere, though, share it with us!!!

^^^LOL, bitter old mod... you knew what I meant...


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

:topic:If the QR25 will fit, what about the QD18? I've found some places where I can get a good deal on them. You think if I swap the tranny and everything it will work?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Why would you guys want to go for a QR25? Do you even know how much work would be involved in getting a whole diferrent engine with nothing in common with your car? Just wondering.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

"anything will fit, given enough money"... I don't know why you'd want the QG18... the power difference is so small as to be ridiculous for the amount of money you'd spend... also consider that the QG18 is still semi-virgin territory for turbocharging and upgrading... (semi, meaning there isn't much around)...

I suppose that the fascination is in the novelty... but it IS a good engine... who knows? maybe not all of the parts are that different...?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

harris81 said:


> *Why would you guys want to go for a QR25? Do you even know how much work would be involved in getting a whole diferrent engine with nothing in common with your car? Just wondering. *


yeah... and you'd have a QR...

WAR QR!!! My classic smokes QR's. And don't tell me to be nice to the motor... out of respect for Nissan....  

WAR QR!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Who said I wanted a QR? I'd rather have a higher-revving, boost resistant, solid engine than a POS truck motor.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

harris81 said:


> *Who said I wanted a QR? I'd rather have a higher-revving, boost resistant, solid engine than a POS truck motor. *


I was in agreement w/ you... 

and... as for those who would get mad at my comment... having fun 


WAR QR's!!!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

harris81 said:


> *Who said I wanted a QR? I'd rather have a higher-revving, boost resistant, solid engine than a POS truck motor. *


thems is fightin words!!!!!

Just to be fair, the QR engine series is not in any trucks i dont believe AND they have not seen the limits of this engine. Remember this is Nissan, they made the SR engine and we all know how good that is, so you never know.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmm... maybe if we get a cylinder sleeve mod like the B16s have, we'll start seeing the real limits of this engine... 

BTW... the QR is an SUV motor, too... funny how this all works out...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> *thems is fightin words!!!!!
> 
> Just to be fair, the QR engine series is not in any trucks i dont believe AND they have not seen the limits of this engine. Remember this is Nissan, they made the SR engine and we all know how good that is, so you never know. *


Be fair nothing... If I had the money a Spec-v wouldn't be my choice. I drove one... nothing... i repeat NOTHING compaired to the classic. It's lathargic, runs out of breath and my car is just as fast stock and a good deal faster w/ my 300$ worth of ebay midpipe Ps header and crush and bend exhaust... 

WAR PEOPLE WHO STICK UP FOR SLOW 4 DOOR FAMILY SEDANS!!!

haha... just waiting for some spec owners to see this b13 thread, flame suit on... nomex gloves for typing... built in extinguisher on monitor...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oh, if we're talking about the chassis, then...

WAR QR!!!


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

the sr20de motor is way stronger than a qr25de motor since the sr20 is sand casted and the qr25 is die casted. QR25DE motor is lighter because the block isn't as thick walled as the SR20DE.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

It is a truck engine tho'. I can't even beleive they are in trucks with that weak-ass bottom end. This is like when we got the 240sx, instead of 200sx. QR belongs in X-terra's and Hardbody's. What would make you want to spend all that dosch just for a novelty? 

I would be more interested to see how a USDM B13 would handle a CA18det. Never seen this. Think about it. Cheaper, turbo, no more tranny issues. Plus it is a much more natural hybrid.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

hmm, i thought i was sure it came in the spec -v's but people saying they came in trucks. got me confused... i've been observing 2 honda swaps' and saw parts of 1.. the first two is a 89 CRX swap with a 91-94 LS motor swap and the other is a '99 civic hatchback doing a 99/01 LS motor swap too. and 3rd was a 91 crx doing the 99'civic hatchbacks d16 motor swap... he just hookd up the engine to everything and fit like a lego kit.. but the other dude that did the LS swap, had to change the tranny, motor mounts, and Axel's, and ecu... 

*if us b13 owners' did the QR25de, what do we need to change ???

*and my friend w/ the 99 , had to hack the ecu and take out a theft proof chip out of it.. and b'4 he did the car dint start up...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

It would take a LOT! You'd need mounts, axles, wiring harness, tranny, as well as trying to figure out how to make the fly-by-wire system work right. Not good for just a little raise in hp compared to swapping in a DET.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

actually, the raise in HP is bigger than it first appears...

and 180 ft-lbs is a heck of a lot better than 130!

but yes... it's just a little too expensive to do at the moment...


----------



## 1800archie (Dec 10, 2008)

i just finished my swap it wasnt that hard, and for those that think ill be little to no difference between the engines if you havent drove it dont talk s#it then. my friend has a sr20 thats built , put alot of money into the engine, and he is only like 4 cars behind, and im running on 15 so traction is a big problem for me, but im working on it... and you can get a whole wrecked sentra for almost the same price as a sr20 engine, but i also put the spec-v seats in which look very nice so i give a two thumbs up go for it its worth every penny. i can send you some pics if you want


----------



## 1800archie (Dec 10, 2008)

and it dose not take alot harris. the spec-v bar with the tranny and front engine mount bolts right into the old b13 holes, so cut off the old b13 mounts, then put the qr engine in on the bottom mounts, straighten the engine and weld the spec-v mounts right on... use spec-v axles and front hubs they bolt on right to the b13 suspension, i even used the spec-v front struts cuz the were more stiff... next the drive by wire is simple, throw away the old b13 gAS pedal and and just bolt the spec-v gas pedal right on and it works pefectly no problem... and just stick the spec-v tranny mine is a 6 speed i dont see how thats a problem, used the spec-v shift linkiges and thats it, it was real easy...


----------

